
Nona.Care launches a babysitter platform merging AI with personal touch - NonaCare
Nona.Care launches the first babysitter platform where AI algorithm is to match parents with personally selected babysitters based on pre-set requirements. AI is to solve issues parents face when looking for childcare, such as time-consuming search, an overload of inactive profiles, lack of reliable references, and unavailability of the sitters.<p>With Nona.Care parents will experience the same lifestyle flexibility and security as if they
had a full-time nanny available to take care of their children at any time.<p>“This is easy help for busy parents, - says Kirill Tiufanov, the founder of Nona.care, based in Berlin, - Being parents ourselves, we were tired of old school expensive agencies or impersonal platforms with endless profiles. My experience in tech startups brought me to the idea of creating a quick and safe way of finding childcare. These days we have anything at reach in our mobiles. In a matter of minutes, you can buy tickets, book a taxi or rent a flat. Why not a babysitter?”<p>Nona.care platform features detailed caregivers’ profiles with reviews from other parents and a video to help parents make an informed hiring decision. Before profiles are published, all sitters undergo a five-step selection process, including completing an online questionnaire, background checks, providing references, as well as a personal interview with a Nona.Care team member and an onboarding education in early childhood development theories, Montessori method and practical issues.<p>“Our babysitters are not professional nannies, but rather people with values who are very good with children and love taking care of them. And they adjust to your schedule!” adds Kirill.<p>It takes only a few easy steps to book a babysitter and make a payment online. As an additional safety net, all bookings are covered by a worldwide insurance company.  Coming soon are extra security features, like location tracking and noise-sensitive bracelets to alert parents, when needed.
======
NonaCare
[https://app.nona.care](https://app.nona.care)

